# HPC Tonbridge



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm entertaining thoughts of chopping in the 997 Turbo for an R35, and would love to hear what peoples experiences with said HPC has been like - good or bad. Feel free to PM me if you don't want it in the public eye.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Strangely enough I was looking to buy either a 997TT or an R35.

I bought mine from Phil at Tunbridge Wells and the service was first class.

Kept me informed as to delivery dates and everything has been kool and the gang ever since.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Not a good experience at all for me I'm afraid. Failed to inform me of cut off date for spec changes then wanted to cancel my pre order priced vehicle and charge the new price (3500 more) to change from a premium to black edition. Tried to renage on the agreed scrappage allowance at the last minute. Paintwork was slightly damaged on collection, waited for 30 minutes to see the manager who then decided he was too busy to discuss it with me. Result was an extra £80 bill from a detailer for correcting the paint. I politely suggested they may want to compensate me with a GT-R jacket or similar value credit, heard nothing back! I have since been using Middlehurst who have been excellent. All trace of the Tonbridge dealer has been removed, number plates and stickers replaced with Middlehurst just to make sure they get no promotion from me.


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Nissan Tunbridge Wells*

Very helpful with servicing and sorting out a few aftermarket problems 
on my R35. No problems to report.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Top notch, went without a problem - had a minor paint issue when I picked it up they offered me £100 if Robbie could fix it with a corrective detail which he did.

That's about it really - sorry one guy who posted earlier had a problem but it wasn't my experience


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

I should point out that the issues I encountered were not caused by the salesman mentioned in another post. The organisational support he receives or rather doesn't receive appeared to be the main issue. Too much work for one person, and not allowed to focus on the HPC sales alone. I should also point out that I have no experience of their service department.


----------



## MD KENT (Mar 2, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> I'm entertaining thoughts of chopping in the 997 Turbo for an R35, and would love to hear what peoples experiences with said HPC has been like - good or bad. Feel free to PM me if you don't want it in the public eye.


I bought my R35 from the same dealer , I certainly was never kept informed of delivery dates etc etc , service was not good and I found the " specialist R35 technician " somewhat arrogant , I had mentioned many things I had read on forums such as this and he just shot down all i had said , not impressed one bit . Furthermore not once since my optimisation has the dealer contacted me to ask if I am happy , would or does my car need servicing , not a word, I can only assume they have sold so many R35,s they are just to busy. Part of the original buying hype of this car was the buyer would be treated shall we say 
" special " Nissan would keep you informed , dealers would treat you as a valued client etc etc etc , WRONG , since buying the car not once has my dealer contacted me , not once , its pants. I decided to take my car to Ancaster Bromley for its 6 months service , exemplary I must say the R35 technician was superb , even today I rang and was quickly put through spoke to immediately ,very helpful. In essence by an R35 for the most fun ( well almost ! ) you will have in a car , the car is brilliant, forums such as this great people great advice , service I would not hesitate to use Ancaster Bromley . I certainly would not buy another car from T.W. , I enquired dozens of time re the V spec to date not one call , must be a Nissan thing as I also contact a Nismo R35 dealer as they have one on Pistonheads, twice I mailed them , response NIL , so now I will keep my money stick with my current car and enjoy it . I have had a couple of 997 Turbos , beautiful cars , the R35 though is just in another league if Nissan ever do something about the " duvet " exhaust note it will be perfect . All the best and drive safely .


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Bought mine from Motorline. Phil is a decent chap but seems to get little or no support from either his management or other sales staff. So when he is busy or not in work.....forget it! I genuinely think they are losing out to Ancaster and will have to raise their game if they are to survive. Shame really as I really wanted to support them.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Took my car there for its 1200 mile inspection. Never again. They washed the car and when I got it back to my mates house in Reigate we noticed white streaks down the exhaust surrounds. Had to go back to Ireland the next day so took it up with my HPC who were also useless and said I had to take it up with Tonbridge. After 2 months of phone calls, grief with Nissan customer service my HPC finally took the surrounds off their demo and swapped them. Tonbridge said it couldnt possibly be them as they used a third party washing company.
Absolute bunch of T************** Wells.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

bobd said:


> Took my car there for its 1200 mile inspection. Never again. They washed the car and when I got it back to my mates house in Reigate we noticed white streaks down the exhaust surrounds. Had to go back to Ireland the next day so took it up with my HPC who were also useless and said I had to take it up with Tonbridge. After 2 months of phone calls, grief with Nissan customer service my HPC finally took the surrounds off their demo and swapped them. Tonbridge said it couldnt possibly be them as they used a third party washing company.
> Absolute bunch of T************** Wells.


White streaks ?? I get these each time i was the car on the exhaust surrounds , but they go with the leathering off , did yours stay ? more details on the PM please , so as not to go off topic & get moaned at :banned:.

With regard to Motorline , I received a good sales package from Phil & excellant service dept from Ian :thumbsup:. My only complaint is that they have a real fear of Y pipes LOL . 
basically great bunch , and with regard the technician , well , I have never seen him


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Some polar experiences it seems. I must admit they haven't been too quick in responding to any queries I have mailed their way. In fact they haven't replied at all. * shrug*



ViperGTS said:


> Strangely enough I was looking to buy either a 997TT or an R35.


Both great cars in their own right, which makes it all the more difficult to choose between them. It was only this time last year that I was trying to decide between the two; I went with the porker as it was in the right place at the right time. I just hope the GTR lives up to the hype should I decide to dismount the porker. Hopefully Phil may get back to me one day.

P.S I think it may have been your Orange GTR I passed on Hadlow road last week?

Again, thanks for taking the time to respond guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

bought my car from motorline, phil the main salesman was excellent, he even picked me up from my house on the day of delivery and took me to pick it up, great service.

Not had my first service yet so cant comment on that, but if you decide to buy from them your better of just getting on the phone if you want to find something out as email response is a bit slow, and try and speak to phil as he seems to know his stuff.

Since owning the gtr i have made decision to be the only one washing my car, if i scratch it, its my fault, cant be dealing with the stress of any hpc scratching my car, as nice as it is to pick up a clean car its not worth the risk.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Some polar experiences it seems. I must admit they haven't been too quick in responding to any queries I have mailed their way. In fact they haven't replied at all. * shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely me yes.:thumbsup:

Incidentally the Turbo is a fast car but possibly more of a cruiser and not really my bag for the kind of work I would need it for although it was no.1 on my list before I remembered the GT-R. I love Porsche and will always own at least one, great quality. 

The GT-R is more of a hard edged racer which comes into it's own on the circuit......more akin to a GT3/RS


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

MiGTR,
Communications was one of my big gripes I'm afraid. I don't believe they actually ever returned a phone call or replied to email. My suggestion to you - Middlehurst, a completely different and superior experience.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTR_Steve,

Thanks for the suggestion. I may well get in touch with Middlehurst - Hell of a long way to go though.


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

middlehurst would be great, but its compeltely out of the question for distance, motorline are new to this and in a way we need to give them the opportuity to become a good GTR service place, only way to do that is to use them, last time i spoke to them they said they had recently taken on another guy to help with the work load, so as long as we know they are taking measures to improve there service then its ok, but we would need more open communication from them on forums like this in order to know that.


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

MiGTR, Middlehurst have collected my vehicle from Surrey for optimisation and service. There is no charge for this during the 3 year warranty period, but you would have to go to them for collection from new. It's a nice way to put a few miles on that run-in period though.


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

GTR_Steve said:


> MiGTR, Middlehurst have collected my vehicle from Surrey for optimisation and service. There is no charge for this during the 3 year warranty period, but you would have to go to them for collection from new. It's a nice way to put a few miles on that run-in period though.



so as part of my warranty, regardless of where i bought it i can get middlehurst for example to come and collect my car and then drop it back to me at the end?

only problem with that though is i guess it rules out chance of a courtesy car, or do they bring one on the transport?


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

dopeawards said:


> middlehurst would be great, but its compeltely out of the question for distance, motorline are new to this and in a way we need to give them the opportuity to become a good GTR service place, only way to do that is to use them, last time i spoke to them they said they had recently taken on another guy to help with the work load, so as long as we know they are taking measures to improve there service then its ok, but we would need more open communication from them on forums like this in order to know that.


Couldn't agree more. Lack of communication and experience does seem to be the common theme that's popping up.



GTR_Steve said:


> MiGTR, Middlehurst have collected my vehicle from Surrey for optimisation and service. There is no charge for this during the 3 year warranty period, but you would have to go to them for collection from new. It's a nice way to put a few miles on that run-in period though.


How long are you without your car come service time? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

The collection and return is actually provided by the Concierge service FOC. Opinion differs between dealers on what this encompasses but Middlehurst have arranged collection and return of my vehicle despite it being purchased from another HPC. They tell me this service can be provided during the 3 year warranty period. I was offered a courtesy vehicle but did not need one. It would have been from Europcar due to the distance, so no 370Z!
For optimisation and first service the car was collected from Surrey at 8am on Monday, serviced on Tuesday and returned at 4:30pm Wednesday.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTR_Steve said:


> For optimisation and first service the car was collected from Surrey at 8am on Monday, serviced on Tuesday and returned at 4:30pm Wednesday.


So the best part of three days for what would normally be half a day at a local dealership or specialist. Seems a bit of a mission to me, but if that's what it takes.


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

just been down to nissan mototline in tonbridge to speak to them about my juddering and sat nav problems, they are taking my car in on monday and giving me there very nice 370z which is in white, very happy  would rather that than send my car of on a lorry for wheels to be damaged, so for now going to stick with motorline and see how it goes, middlehurst still may be on the cards in the future, we will see.

Also spoke to them about y pipe, they said they are looking into being able to allow fitting with some conditions, you would need to provide the part, they will fit, your warranty will still be fine, but if the y pipe causes a direct problem that would need to be paid for, which is the line nissan are taking it seems.


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Thumbs Down*

I have found them to be rather patronising re servicing etc and communication during the purchasing process was woeful, I would usually get a response only after the second attempt of asking, and usually any contact was initiated by me.

Ancaster Bromley appear to be making more of an effort and also seem to aspire to be the South's answer to Middlehurst, so no bad thing, if you are between Bromley and TW, I would try Bromly first, I certainly would have taken my business there if they had been an HPC back in the spring of 2008 when I placed my order...

So in summary, buy from Middlehursts / Ancaster and get your servicing done at Litchfields (half the price of Nissan HPCs)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My non- Middlehurst car is being optimised by Middlehurst next week and is being collected/delivered by covered truck.

At the same time my Y pipe is being fitted!!

Courtesy car being provided for the 3 days the car is away.

D


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

Tetsuya said:


> I have found them to be rather patronising re servicing etc and communication during the purchasing process was woeful, I would usually get a response only after the second attempt of asking, and usually any contact was initiated by me.
> 
> Ancaster Bromley appear to be making more of an effort and also seem to aspire to be the South's answer to Middlehurst, so no bad thing, if you are between Bromley and TW, I would try Bromly first, I certainly would have taken my business there if they had been an HPC back in the spring of 2008 when I placed my order...
> 
> So in summary, buy from Middlehursts / Ancaster and get your servicing done at Litchfields (half the price of Nissan HPCs)


Litchfields looks like a good alternative, especially regarding the pricing, but 4 hour minimum drive for me, which is a shame, unless they offer the pick up service and courtacy car too?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

MH did my 6000 mls service.picked up from aberdeen and returned no problems in 3 days..now thats a trip:thumbsup:


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought the service which Tonbridge provided was rubbish. Very rarely returned my calls or e-mails. No back up, no courtesy calls. Wouldn't fit Y pipe, etc etc

Will go elsewhere next time. Apparently there is one in Bournmouth?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

jackg said:


> I thought the service which Tonbridge provided was rubbish. Very rarely returned my calls or e-mails. No back up, no courtesy calls. Wouldn't fit Y pipe, etc etc
> 
> Will go elsewhere next time. Apparently there is one in Bournmouth?


Westover HPC are in Bournemouth

D


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Would you recommend them?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

jackg said:


> Would you recommend them?


I cannot from a personal perspective as I haven't used them, but a few on here have and they seem to be one of the better HPC's from a customer service perspective.

I am in Herts but am sending my car to Middlehurst!

D


----------

